
Ask HN: What code makes you happy? - gonification
Perhaps a clean code sample? A library where the code seems to read as naturally as if you wrote it yourself?
======
bwackwat
Code with few dependencies! I am _not_ a fan of app-generators or specialized
overweight package managers. Folks take enough advantage of yum/apt.

~~~
rer
> I am not a fan of app-generators

Does a compiler count as a kind of app-generator?

------
mbrock
Forgive the narcissism but I quite like the main function here:

[https://github.com/mbrock/klatch/blob/master/Klatch/Embassy/...](https://github.com/mbrock/klatch/blob/master/Klatch/Embassy/Embassy.hs)

And also this (incomplete) test suite for a language interpreter:

[https://github.com/lessrest/koko/blob/master/test/Tests.hs](https://github.com/lessrest/koko/blob/master/test/Tests.hs)

Other than that I really love well-written shell scripts that do their job.

~~~
3ch1dna
Narcissism forgiven. That is petty code.

Readable, followable code is definitely on my top sexy list. I want to be able
to read it like a story and not have to guess at obscure conventions someone
made up to keep their job proprietary.

~~~
mbrock
I really like it when the entrypoint function itself tells the basic story of
how the program works.

Too many entrypoints are a combination of verbose boilerplate and obscure
setup of "handler managers" and "event factories" and god knows what.

Often I look at a main function and it just seems to kind of start...
something... and I have no clear idea of where to look for the code that
actually does anything.

------
navyad
Intuitive code, which tell itself what is supposed to do. When someone saw the
code, they should be able to know what is happening. Another thing which will
make me happy is to defines clear interfaces which can be extensible for any
future change.

------
askafriend
No code is the only type of code that makes me happy.

------
kj01a
Taylor written in Swift.

[https://github.com/izqui/Taylor](https://github.com/izqui/Taylor)

------
tmaly
Code that runs for a decade without issue

------
cwt
Code that replaces/relieves humans.

------
bbcbasic
LBH UNCCL

